

Ask HN: How can I track my videos? - grep

Is there any tool like clicky for videos? I could really use one now.
======
chrisa
I haven't used it, but Mixergy uses Wistia for videos. Here's Andrew's blog
post about it: <http://mixergy.com/my-video-stats-new/>

~~~
grep
Hi, Thanks but Wizia streams your videos, I don't want to change from Amazon.
I'd like something external.

